# .22 options



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Decided to pick up an inexpensive little .22 this week for something I can just throw in my pocket. Something smaller than my .40, smaller than my 9mm and something smaller than my .32.


Any suggestions on a particular make/ model? Are all mini .22's revolvers?

Thanks!


----------

